# Happy Birthday to my Sweet Girl



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

I will never forget you. I can't believe you've been gone so long already. But you'll always be in my heart.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Happy Birthday Tesia, you are missed by so many, but I know you are smiling down on your mum and your little sister Shala x


----------



## Lennap (Jul 9, 2010)

Happy Birthday Tesia - I never got a chance to meet you, but I know you were special. 

OMG this thread made me cry, now I cant turn it off!


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Happy Birthday to your Tesia Girl, I know she was a very special girl and will always be with you. Thank you for sharing so many photos, that first puppy shot was like a punch in the stomach. So hard to see that sweet face and know she's gone. Hugs to you….


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Happy Birthday wishes to you at the bridge Tesia! You are missed by many of us here.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Happy Birthday sweet Tesia, hope golden gang there is celebrating with you big time. We will never forget you guys, you are always in our thoughts and hearts.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Happy Birthday at the bridge, Tesia! We know your mommy misses you so much!

And yes, I hope all our passed on loved ones are celebrating along with you!


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Happy Birthday Tesia, I hope you, Bonnie, Clyde, and all our bridge babies are having a doggone good PARTY! Hugs to your Mom....


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Happy Birthday sweet Tesia, I know there's a big party in your Honor today at the Bridge.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Happy birthday Sweet Girl, you are loved and missed.


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

What lovely pictures you have of your beautiful Tesia. They are in our hearts and in so many ways never really gone.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Happy Birthday to Tesia, and what a nice tribute of pictures !!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Tess*

Happy Birthday, sweet Tess, you will never be forgotten!!!


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Sorry my post is a little late. Happy belated birthday sweet Tesia, I hope that you are surrounded with all of our golden angels at the bridge. We will remember you forever lovely girl.


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

Happy BD sweet Tee. I didn't get the chance to meet you in person but I've heard so many wonderful stories about you. Beautiful girl. We all miss you


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

Such a beautiful girl. Once they are in our hearts, they never lieav--and they get into our hearts in a micro-second don't they.


----------

